# Palomino Roans



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Palominos will change shades with the seasons. They will never stay the same shade throughout the year.

We'll need to see photos to give you more information.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Roans are the same way. I've see. Some in a winter that don't look roan at all, the summer comes and bam, super obvious. Roan is possible on any color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My pally's spring coat was like newly minted gold. By fall it was considerably sun faded. During full winter coat she was almost cream with just a hint of gold.


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes I bred one  Pally mare .. bay roan stallion
this was at 5 months old


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes, there are palomino and buckskin roans. One is very well known He is a Peptoboonsmal stud, now in California, named 'Yellow Roan Of Texas'. If you google his name, many photos of him will come up. He sires all colors of roans out of solid mares, so there is no question that he is a true roan. I saw him when he was still in Texas and he was gorgeous. His head was solid 'dark' palomino and his body was light palomino. It was really difficult to see if he was a true roan, but he proved that he was when the bay and red roan foals started coming.


----------



## wolfcoe (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for responding! I don't have a recent picture as of now but I do have one from when I first got him. (keep in mind he was underweight and had rainrot all over him). He didn't have any roan that I noticed in his coat when I just got him, but now it has more white showing up.



















He has a little bit of white in his coat but not a lot.

Here's some more about a month and a half ago



















Once I'm out there again I'll make sure to take a really recent picture of him. This is all I have right now :/. But maybe it could be a little bit of a reference. He definitely has white in his coat now, but it might just be the palomino coloring.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm gonna say no roan.

White hairs can and will show up randomly. All of my horses have white hairs mixed throughout their coat, more so at certain times of the year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm under the impression that roans are usually more white during the summer than the winter. I'd guess that if you're just seeing lighter hairs coming through now it's probably just his winter coat, which can be a little bit lighter than the summer coat. You can do a DNA test for roan if you're really curious and have $40 to spare ;-)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Palomino roan can be very hard to spot. However, I don't think your guy is roan TBH. One of the things you can usually see is the arrow points on the legs, and I just cannot see even a hint of them.


----------



## wolfcoe (Oct 5, 2013)

ok thank you  I have a recent picture however I can't get it to upload :/ basically he almost looks spotted with darker coloring and his main coat kind of lighter. even if he isn't a roan he's still really pretty in my opinion ;-)
thank yall though! maybe if I do end up with an extra 40 bucks ill get him tested, but I doubt that'll happen anytime soon lol!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not seeing roan, but I'm certainly seeing a pretty little mustang.


----------

